# BAM HEAD SHOT...what he's not dead???



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

Take a look at this squirrel i shot this mourning....about a 20 yard shot right in the head with a crow magnum...he flopped a good 25-30sec after the shot and after about a minute of letting him sit i decided i needed to put another one in him after doing that i wasnt sure after seeing alil movement out of him so i grabbed a 2x4 and gave him a good whach across the head for GREAT measure....









^thats the entrance wound










^thats the exit wound
Im wondering how he didnt die...my only thought is that i didnt hit the brain stem


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Had a similar situation with a rooster on Tues. He flopped like a fish out of water for quite a while, and I put him in my coat. When I got back to the truck (3/4 mile) I had to knock him on the bumper cause his head was up and he was still very much alive. The head was plenty bloody but, like you I must not have gotten the "lower-brain" stuff.


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

yea i the second picture there you can see some brain matter....and not to get to graphic but there was some brain matter around the area he was shot.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

This is a perfect education picture. Your shot was about 3/4 of an inch too high.

It was a brain shot, but the absolute best place for a shot to the head is exactly 1/2 an inch further down. I used your exit wound picture because it gives a better view of the angle. Here:










A hit in the large circle causes a little flopping around, but it stops after about 8-20 seconds.

A hit in the small circle, and the squirrel drops like a rock straight into the ground. (Brain stem)

I am just saying this from my experience, but an important thing to remember is to picture where your exit wound will be. Ideally, it should come out in the same place on the opposite side, or a little further back, but not foreward. If it comes out foreward of the hit, it has a tendency to only be a wounding shot.

Which rifle did you use on that bushytail, little dude?

:sniper:


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

I used my Beeman SS1000H in .22 cal. The squirrel was at an angle face kinda like this / or more lol, like away and to the right i guess you could say and he was slowly crawling in the sunflower seeds so i just put it right about his eye figuring that by the time the crow magnum hits him it will expand and blow his brains out...kinda work NOT!

also this squirrel didnt skin very easliy so i used him for my stray cat problem

thanks for the help cleankill47


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

It's best to wait until the squirrel stops moving and sits on its haunches. Here's a pic of the _second_-best position, of course, you'd want it to be a full-on broadside shot:










The absolute best position is if he has something in his paws that he's working on eating, so he's not really paying attention to what's going on around him...

Good luck little dude....

:sniper:


----------



## xsnipax (Dec 15, 2006)

where would be the very best shot placement for the squirrel in the pic above? because i noticed the ears are placed higher on the head than the other squirrel...


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Right here, but you shouldn't take headshots from the front. Wait until he turned sideways.....

It's the same as I showed on the other pic, but this one's turned to the front....










:sniper:


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

thanks alot kill cleankill


----------



## deredden (Mar 27, 2007)

in january i went phesant and quail hunting with my uncles and i nailed a phesant in the air, he landed beak first into a boulder, still alive, his beak was smashed right off his head. so i figured he would die in a minute so i put him in the back of my vest. about 10 minutes later he started flapping his wings so i sat on him. i weigh about 190 and put all my weight on him, still alive. after that i made a fist around his neck for about 5 minutes. still alive. at this point my uncle was getting ****** because the bird was so loud so he kicked me in the back where the phesant was and he shut up for a few minutes then started flapping again! so this time i took him out to shoot him again and the second i put him down to shoot he flew away. has anything like this ever happened to anyone before?!?!


----------



## chad6 (Mar 26, 2007)

nope


----------



## chad6 (Mar 26, 2007)

nope must be a super quail lol


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

one time I shot a snow goose and I twisted its neck a few times and it wouldent stop flaping its wings then my buddie stabbed its neck with a pen and it stoped moving
10 min later


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

thats terrible you shouldnt stab a bird in the neck with a pen! you supposed you use a knife that really inhumane and stupid


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

why would you even do that, have you ever heard of ringing there necks? of the hundreds of birds of different species ive shot, this always seems to do it. i wouldnt be real proud of the fact that it took ten minutes to kill a bird.


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Jimmy423 (Apr 6, 2007)

I am new to this forum but I have a real problem with the squirrels in my yard. also my yard is a problem. I live on a lake and there are houses in every direction except straight out the back of the property and out toward the lake. I can't use a .22 rifle here, I am sure sooner or later i would hurt something ro someone. I simply want to take out the squirrels that are tearing up my bird feeders. I was thinking of a pellet gun with a scope. Any suggestions? thanks, Jimmy


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

Yea jimmy a pellet gun sounds like it would help you out. If you can tell me how far you would be shooting i can help you pick the best caliber and gun.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

neb_bo said:


> why would you even do that, have you ever heard of ringing there necks? of the hundreds of birds of different species ive shot, this always seems to do it. i wouldnt be real proud of the fact that it took ten minutes to kill a bird.


I agree, ringing their necks is probably the most humane way of finishing off a bird.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I did ring its neck like I always do but it was still flapping its wings


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

It took the other guy like ten minutes to kill the pheseant and it slill got away alive and you guys called it a super Qual


----------



## bigboresonly (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of 22 rifles for squirrels, although I have used them several times. It's not that it don't kill them, it's that they have a habit of crawling away and getting under a rock, leaves, or brush pile before they die. They're real tough to kill to start with, so I like 12 gauge double with low brass #8 shot. It gets gobs of pellets just under the hide without breaking bones, along with the ones that actually fully penetrate. The shock of it makes them stay where they dropped. I haven't had any experience with the 17 caliber rim fires to know if they do a better job of instant kills, but I'd guess they would fragment and shock more than a 22.


----------

